# empfehlenswerte anfahrpunkte in unserer region



## s-geronimo (6. März 2003)

hui wäller,

das wir bei fast jeder tour was neues sehen, habe ich mir gedacht, wir könnten doch mal ein paar interessante punkte hier veröffentlichen.
egal ob aussichtspunkt oder singletrail. keine kompletten touren sondern nur highlights. villeicht mit kurzer beschreibung, wo's am besten langgeht.

ich fange einfach mal an:

der "stefansturm" bei arzbach. das ist ein nachbau eines alten römerturms. die aussicht ist echt klasse. der weg da hoch schön steil. vom limesweg gibt's einen wegweiser (römerturm).


----------



## s-geronimo (6. März 2003)

...  und wer schon mal da ist, fähr runter nach arzbach, am bierhaus vorbei richtung bad ems und biegt nach ca. 500m rechts ab zur "sporkenburg", einer alten burgruine.

gruß

ger nim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (8. März 2003)

... und wer von Kadenbach anfährt, sollte auf jeden Fall den Trail vom Mühlberg mitnehmen! Vom Forstweg kann man richtig schön aus der Kurve heraus in den Trail reinspringen  Man kommt schließlich bei einem Hauptweg mit Aussicht auf Arzbach raus, fährt hier geradeaus den Trail weiter und landet schließlich unten an der Straße, direkt beim Bierhaus.






@geronimo: Gute Idee mit dem Thread


----------



## s-geronimo (13. März 2003)

.. und hier kommt der nächste :

der punkt nennt sich HOHE LAY. von da hat man eine sehr schönen blick in's lahntal.
runter geht's entweder eine schöne strecke richtung weinähr, oder über einen schönen trail richtung nassau. beide strecken sind auch gut "uphill" zu fahren.
es müsste auch eine strecke direkt runter zur lahn geben; den haben wir aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

gruß
ger nim


----------



## dave (13. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von s-geronimo _
> *.. und hier kommt der nächste :
> es müsste auch eine strecke direkt runter zur lahn geben; den haben wir aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
> *



Wenn man von Nassau kommend zur Hohe Lay fährt, zweigt vorher ein kleiner Pfad rechts vom Trail ab. Meinst Du den? Wenn er direkt runter geht, ist er bestimmt nicht ohne 
Wenn ich wieder fit bin, können wir ihn ja mal gemeinsam austesten 
Momentan kann ich leider nur auf der Straße fahren. Die Erschütterungen tun den Fuss nicht gut


----------



## Johann (14. März 2003)

Hy Jungs,

wo habt ihr die geilen Kartenausschnitte her? gibts da einen link wo man die runterladen kann? oder kann mir jemand vielleicht mal welche schicken? ich würd auch gern an der diskussion teilnehmen, aber ohne vernünftiges kartenmaterial nicht so toll....

thanx
andy
der weg zu mir


----------



## dave (14. März 2003)

Also, wenn wir schon an der Lahn sind, dann sollte auch der Konkordia-Turm in Bad Ems nicht fehlen.






Hier hat man eine schöne Aussicht runter auf Bad Ems. 






Unterhalb des Turms gibt es einen weiteren Aussichtspunkt an dem wir im Sommer schon einmal rasten und die Sonne genießen. Über den Kamm geht es dann auf einem Schiefer-Trail ca. 200 Hm hinunter in den Ort.






Man kommt allerdings nicht direkt an einer Straße raus. Der Trail endet auf dem obersten Stockwerk eines Parkhauses. Die letzten Meter vernichtet man daher im Treppenhaus 


@Andy:
Meine Ausschnitte stammen von einer Karte des Landesvermessungsamts von 1967! Mein Vater hatte irgendwann einmal einige Karten retten können, bevor sie weggeschmissen wurden 
Wenn Du mir sagst welche Orte Deine Spots begrenzen, kann ich Dir von den jeweiligen Regionen die Scans mailen


----------



## Johann (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *@Andy:
> Meine Ausschnitte stammen von einer Karte des Landesvermessungsamts von 1967! Mein Vater hatte irgendwann einmal einige Karten retten können, bevor sie weggeschmissen wurden
> Wenn Du mir sagst welche Orte Deine Spots begrenzen, kann ich Dir von den jeweiligen Regionen die Scans mailen  *



das wär große Klasse!!!

also, wir sind von Bad-Ems eher lahnaufwärts bis Diez unterwegs, dann rüber bis Katzenelnbogen (Jammertal) und auf der anderen Seite Gelbachtal bis Montabaur... ich hoffe das Gebiet ist nicht zu groß gestreut.... also eigentlich alles rund um Balduinstein/Schaumburg....

vielen dank...... 
andy
der euch doch auch unsere Highlights wie die Haaremauer und Co. zeigen möchte... ;o)


----------



## s-geronimo (14. März 2003)

also es gibt da so ein programm. TOP50. da sind karten von RP (und saarland) bis zum maßstab 1:50000 drauf. das ist klasse.
nicht das ich das hätte; das wäre ja illegal  .......

für's gelbachtal habe ich auch noch ein paar schöne punkte

heute: der gothepunkt; klasse aussicht in's gelbachtal und in's lahntal


----------



## Johann (14. März 2003)

und vom goethepunkt direkt die treppchen runter, eine kurze aber schöne abfahrt bis auf den geteerten weg richtung obernhof.... wenn man dann bißchen weiter unten links ins gelbachtal abbiegt, auf der höhe, dann kommt man an zwei sehr schönen lichtungen auf schieferbergen vorbei, von dort hat man eine wunderbare sicht über die bewaldeten höhen und tiefen des gelbachtales.....


----------



## Klaus Goerg (14. März 2003)

http://www.lverma.rlp.de/aktuell.htm.
Hier könnt ihr die Cd TK 25 bestellen. Als Satz oder auch einzeln.
Sie ersetzen leider nicht gedruckte Karten, da auf dem Monitor die Ausschnitte einfach zu klein sind. 
Ein paar lohneswerte Ziele reiche ich euch noch nach.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-geronimo (17. März 2003)

@johann

... und wenn du dann noch ein stück weiterfährst (ich hoffe, wir reden vom selben weg), kannst du entweder leicht links in's gelbachtal abfahren (da sind wir nocht nicht runter) oder scharf rechts den berg hoch (bis ca. 32% steigung. da sind wir vorletzte woche zum ersten mal hergefahren. demnächst wollen wir uns da mal runterstürzen. geht bestimmt gut ab.)
oben angekommen links halten; dann gehts's richtung charlottenberg.

gruß
ger nim


----------



## Johann (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von s-geronimo _
> *@johann
> 
> ... und wenn du dann noch ein stück weiterfährst (ich hoffe, wir reden vom selben weg), kannst du entweder leicht links in's gelbachtal abfahren (da sind wir nocht nicht runter) oder scharf rechts den berg hoch (bis ca. 32% steigung. da sind wir vorletzte woche zum ersten mal hergefahren. demnächst wollen wir uns da mal runterstürzen. geht bestimmt gut ab.)
> ...



wenn wir jetzt immer noch vom gleichen weg reden, dann sind wir da schon links runter, super downhill, bißchen ausgewaschen..... dann sind wir am hang entlang, allerdings war der weg bald nicht mehr da und wir sind dann runter zum bach und haben uns mal nasse füße geholt... zum glück wars nicht so kalt und die schuhe schnell wieder trocken.... kommst dann in der nähe der bruchhäuser-mühle raus....

Tourdaten vom 29.09.02 
Balduinstein, Scheid, Holzappel, DörnbergHütte, Goethepunkt, Gelbachtal, Dies, Herthasse, Langenscheid, Balduinstein 

Teilnehmer: Johann, Ständer, Eddy, high pressure, Softtail, old bone, Balerina 

36,0km 845hm 3:00h  
Singletrails vom feinsten! Gelbachdurchwatung inclusive!


----------



## dave (17. März 2003)

Den Trail bin ich vor Jahren auch mal gefahren. Ein Teilstück war ziemlich schmal und es ging nach links steil runter. Da muss ich noch mal für'n Foto hin!
Es war zum Glück Hochsommer und die Bachdurchquerung eigentlich ganz erfrischend. Nachdem wir allerdings durch die Wiese auf der anderen Seite sind, hatte ich gleich drei Zecken am Bein! 
Schade, dass der Weg nicht weitergeht ...


----------



## s-geronimo (17. März 2003)

ja, wir reden vom selben weg.

auf der anderen seite vom felsen verläuft das gegenstück. der weg endet aber auch im nichts. wir habe es schon mit klettern versucht mußten aber dann abbrechen. da ist einfach kein durchkommen.

ich hätte da noch einen schönen aussichtspunkt im gelbachtal.
das ist ein gipfelkreuz über DIES und nennt sich GROBLEI.
besonders bei schönem wetter kann man da die wahnsinnigen organspender auf ihren motorrädern durchs tal brettern sehen.
der weg runter nach DIES lässt sich (auch uphill) klasse fahren.

gruß
ger nim


----------



## s-geronimo (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *... und wer von Kadenbach anfährt, sollte auf jeden Fall den Trail vom Mühlberg mitnehmen! Vom Forstweg kann man richtig schön aus der Kurve heraus in den Trail reinspringen  Man kommt schließlich bei einem Hauptweg mit Aussicht auf Arzbach raus, fährt hier geradeaus den Trail weiter und landet schließlich unten an der Straße, direkt beim Bierhaus.
> 
> *



hy dave,
wir sind am samstag deinen trail-vorschlag gefahren. ich denke, wir haben ihn nicht komplett erwischt, sondern erst ab der aussicht auf arzbach (parkbank).
war aber ein guter tip.

gruß
ger nim


----------



## dave (24. März 2003)

Moin! Von wo aus seid Ihr denn angefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-geronimo (24. März 2003)

wir sind an der grillhütte vorbei den berg hoch, dann kurz links (20m) und dann an der gabelung rechts. dem weg sind wir ca. 200m serpentinen runter gefolg und dann scharf rechts abgebogen. dann ging's leicht wieder aufwärts bis zu dem aussichtspunkt mit der bank.

(ist auf jeden fall 'ne geile gegend.)

gruß


----------



## dave (24. März 2003)

ok, dann seid ihr also von kadenbach aus gekommen, an der grillhütte vorbei, über die wiese hoch,  oben kurz links dann direkt wieder rechts und am waldrand entlang. das ist alles korrekt. kurz nachdem der forstweg in den wald hineinführt, macht er eine linkskurve. an der stelle mündet von rechts auch ein weg ein. in dieser kurve biegt dann rechts der single ab! 
das nächste mal wirst du ihn aber sich finden


----------



## Klaus Goerg (27. März 2003)

Einer unserer Anfahrpunkte.
Schauinsland bei Rengsdorf. Von hier aus starten viele tolle Singletrails.
Weitere Punkte folgen.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## s-geronimo (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *ok, dann seid ihr also von kadenbach aus gekommen, an der grillhütte vorbei, über die wiese hoch,  oben kurz links dann direkt wieder rechts und am waldrand entlang. das ist alles korrekt. kurz nachdem der forstweg in den wald hineinführt, macht er eine linkskurve. an der stelle mündet von rechts auch ein weg ein. in dieser kurve biegt dann rechts der single ab!
> das nächste mal wirst du ihn aber sich finden  *



..... wir haben ihn gefunden


----------



## dave (9. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Klaus Goerg _
> *Einer unserer Anfahrpunkte.
> Schauinsland bei Rengsdorf. Von hier aus starten viele tolle Singletrails.*



... und einer der genialsten führt von Rengsdorf nach Altwied. Wir sind gestern dort gewesen. Für mich war es das erste Mal seit Monaten. Um so erstaunter war ich über die Brücke! Echt witzig  (Die Protektoren hatten wir nur deshalb an, weil wir gerade von der FR-Strecke kamen )

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=3761
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=3762

Wir können das Album für unser lokales Forum eigentlich auch intensiver benutzen ...


----------



## Klaus Goerg (24. April 2003)

Burg Eltz im Morgendunst. Das Eltztal ist immer eine Tour wert.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## kaspar (26. April 2003)

hallo,

schöne strecken könnt ihr auch beim eifel-mosel-cup kennenlernen.
schaut mal unter www.eifel-mosel-cup.de

morgen zum beispiel erstes rennen für dieses jahr in dörbach bei wittlich.

ausserdem:
an der mosel bei schweich (nahe bei trier) sind ab pfingsten insgesamt 200 km mtb-strecke ausgeschildert.

gruß kaspar


----------



## s-geronimo (30. Juli 2003)

hy,

mit einem gruß an die jungs aus balduinstein möchte ich euch die HEIDEMAUER nahelegen. ist ein suuuuuupergeiler singletrail


----------



## s-geronimo (30. Juli 2003)

... und noch ein kleines foto :


----------



## Johann (30. Juli 2003)

danke für die grüße, da muss ich ja grad noch ein foto nachlegen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johann (30. Juli 2003)

wie man sieht, war es bei dieser fotosession noch etwas winter....  

wie war denn eure tour?, seit ja mit nem ganzen haufen durch balduinstein gebrummt......


----------



## s-geronimo (31. Juli 2003)

war klasse; wir hatten "nur" 6 platte reifen (alles conti); wovon 3 stück alleine auf dave's rechnung gehen     

und für alle "nicht balduinsteiner" :

der SCHLANGENPFAD

einstieg schlangenpfad(von richt. balduinstein) :
dem wanderweg X von balduinstein bis zur straße nach caan folgen (gelbe linie). Wenn der X wieder in den wald führt, diesem weg nicht folgen sondern noch ca. 20meter auf der staße bleiben und in der kurve geradeaus fahren.
dort beginnt der trail. dem trail folgen; über eine brücke fahren und kurz danach (ca. 100meter) links rein (singletrail)(wer den weg verpasst, kommt wieder auf die straße nach Caan).
dann weiter runter bist zu einer hütte. da ist dann der schlangenpfad ausgeschildert. dem weg bis runter folgen; unter den gleisen durch; nach ca. 1km den weg rechts hoch (dabei wieder die bahn kreuzen). oben angekommen ist man wieder auf dem wanderweg X.

auch hier wieder einen gruß an die jungs von balduinstein, die uns den weg gezeigt haben.

gruß
ger nim


----------



## dave (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Johann _
> *wie war denn eure tour?, seit ja mit nem ganzen haufen durch balduinstein gebrummt...... *



War echt schön! Unsere Guides haben auch eine nette Tour zusammengestellt. Und Torsten und KP (aka IBC-Nakamur), die von KO aus kamen, haben mit über 2100 Hm einen neuen Höhenmeter-Rekord für unsere heimischen Touren aufgestellt! 

Aber geronimo, musstest Du mich wieder an die Platten erinnern!?    War ja echt peinlich. Ich war schließlich doch ziemlich froh über die solidarische Haltung von Torsten, Gudrun und KP. 

Ziemlich beeindruckend fand ich übrigens das fette Banner Eures Bike-Treffs in Balduinstein. Ihr müsst ja nun stadtbekannt sein!


----------



## Johann (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *
> Ziemlich beeindruckend fand ich übrigens das fette Banner Eures Bike-Treffs in Balduinstein. Ihr müsst ja nun stadtbekannt sein! *



man tut was man kann.....


----------



## Johann (5. August 2003)

@sgeronimo @dave

habt ihr eigentlich paar schöne fotos bei eurer tour durch balduinstein und unsere haustrails geschossen? eins hab ich weiter oben schon gesehen, von der haaremauer.... dave, könntest die doch auch mal in deine page einbinden....

andy


----------



## dave (5. August 2003)

> dave, könntest die doch auch mal in deine page einbinden....



keine sorge, das habe ich auch vor! 
geronimo hat mir auch schon hardys fotos geschickt. konnte sie aber bisher nicht abrufen, weil ich letzte woche im krankenhaus war (meine platte ist endlich draußen ) und erst morgen an der uni bin. meinem 56K-modem möchte ich den mega-download nämlich nicht antun


----------



## dave (14. August 2003)

soderle, habe es doch noch gerade vor unserem alpenx geschafft die  bilder raufzuladen. 

heißt es jetzt eigentlich heidemauer oder haaremauer?


----------



## Johann (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *soderle, habe es doch noch gerade vor unserem alpenx geschafft die  bilder raufzuladen.
> 
> heißt es jetzt eigentlich heidemauer oder haaremauer?  *



es ist und bleibt die haaremauer, versuch mal einem balduinsteiner zu erklären was die heidemauer ist... 

schöne fotos... was für reifen seid ihr plattfüße denn gefahren? den werd ich beim unserem alpenX dann wohl nicht nehmen....


----------



## dave (15. August 2003)

> was für reifen seid ihr plattfüße denn gefahren?



es waren durchweg contis! zwei vertical protection und der rest waren glaube ich explorer. meine contis waren allerdings auch richtig abgefahren. am garda und in den dolomiten hatte ich nur einen platten. und das lag an einem fahrfehler! 
dir karkasse ist aber tatsächlich nicht gerade dick. ich habe im schnitt alle 4.3 touren einen platten  

so, muss jetzt ... gleich geht's los zum alpenx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johann (15. August 2003)

na dann spiel spass beim alpenX!!!


----------



## s-geronimo (12. Januar 2005)

servus,

übrigens ist der stephansturm, oberhalb von arzbach, wieder aufgebaut, nachdem er teilweise abgebrannt war.

als aussichtspunkt ein super tip; mit jeder menge klasse trails in der umgebung.

guckst du hier (wie bekommt man eigendlich die miniaturansicht hier hin??????):






gruß
gernim


----------



## dave (12. Januar 2005)

s-geronimo schrieb:
			
		

> als aussichtspunkt ein super tip; mit jeder menge klasse trails in der umgebung.



ich hab' den turm aus der ferne noch letztens gesehen. haben sie oben rum auch bäume gefällt, oder liegt's nur an der jahreszeit, dass die hügelkuppe so kahl ausschaut?

ich kenne im prinzip übrigens nur den bierhaus-trail in arzbach. gibt's echt noch mehr in der art?



> wie bekommt man eigendlich die miniaturansicht hier hin??????



... indem du fotos als attachment an den post hängst.


----------



## s-geronimo (12. Januar 2005)

die haben da oben einige bäume gefällt. villeicht um die aussicht besser genießen zu können?

ok, an den bierhaus-trail kommt keiner in der umgebung dran. oder wir haben ihn noch nicht entdeckt 

aber vom turm runter nach arbach gibt's ein paar schöne abfahrten und rund um die sporkenburg haben wir auch noch nicht alles gesehen.....


----------



## dave (17. Januar 2005)

Zur Burg runter gibt's doch auch 'nen netten Hohlweg, oder? Bin ich vor Jahren mal gefahren. Hat Spass gemacht, weil der Weg eine langgezogene Kurve macht. Kennst Du den?

Passend zum Posting wollte uns Gierwolf eigentlich gestern seine Arzbacher Hometrails zeigen. Er hatte zwar leider abgesagt, aber vielleicht kann ich ja später mehr zum Thema Trails in Arzbach sagen ...


----------



## s-geronimo (18. Januar 2005)

ja, den weg kenne ich.
du kommst dann auf den weg, der von der straße hoch zur burg führt.
warst du in letzter zeit mal wieder bei der burg? die haben da oben ganz schön was an bäumen/sträuchern weggemacht. jetzt kommt die ruine erst richtig zur geltung. ich hab jetzt leider kein foto hier, versuche aber morgen mal dran zu denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (18. Januar 2005)

interessant ... ich war vor jahren das letzte mal dort! 
bei meiner standardstrecke fahre ich nur den bierhaus-trail und dann geht's wieder richtung köppel zurück.


----------



## s-geronimo (19. Januar 2005)

moin,
ich hab mal ein paar fotos von der burg mitgebracht (03/2004)


----------



## Waschbaer (18. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Hab mal diesen alten Thread ausgegraben, weil ich ne Frage zu den Trails am Malbergskopf bei Bad Ems habe, namentlich zum Lahnhöhenweg dort (rot gepunktet).
Lohnt sich der Trail von der Bergstation in's Tal?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Jürgen


----------



## bertrueger (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo Waschbaer!

Muß dich leider enttäuschen. Wenn ich mich nicht völlig irre, ist die Abfahrt komplett geteert... 

Gruß

Bert Rueger


----------



## Waschbaer (19. Mai 2006)

Hi Bert

Tja, dann muss ich mir wohl was anderes suchen.

Vielen Dank 

Jürgen


----------



## Harris_Hawk (25. Mai 2006)

Hi an alle aus dem schönen Westerwald. Da unser Bike-Team beim 24h-Rennen
in Lahnstein, rund um die Schaumburg *Westerwald-Biker* heißt  Will ich mal zeigen wo wir so trainieren. Dort, oberhalb von Ariendorfer gibt es eine sehr sehr geile Sicht, aber nicht genug, die Trails in dem Gebiet toppen so ziemlich alles was ich bis jetzt erlebt hab, und kostenlos sind sie auch noch.  
Im Hintergrund sieht man übrigens den Drachenfels^^
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/254126

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/254127


----------



## s-geronimo (25. Mai 2006)

servus Harris_Hawk,

das hört sich ja fast so an, als ob uns da mal jemand sein revier zeigen möchte......  

oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

da wir (mangels beteiligung unserer bike-kollegen) dieses jahr nicht am 24-stunden rennen teilnehmen werden (teamname "greyhounds") würde ich den 10. oder 11. juni vorschlagen........  
da hätten wir noch etwas zeit.

ger nimo


----------



## Harris_Hawk (25. Mai 2006)

Ne du, lass mal, ich glaub da hab ich was vor^^


----------



## s-geronimo (25. Mai 2006)

hatte ich mir fast gedacht    

wir werden wohl am sonntag mal als zuschauer vorbeisehen.


----------



## MP29 (28. Mai 2006)

hallo,

da ich mir bald auch ein neues MTB anschaffen werde und den Oberwesterwald(Westerburg, Bad Marienberg) bis nach Limburg unsicher machen möchte  . Würde es mich sehr freuen, wenn mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Tipps in Sachen Trails diesr Umgebung geben könnte. 
Oder weiß jemand wie man am günstigsten ohne Auto bis Arzbach kommt?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-geronimo (29. Mai 2006)

ILLIW schrieb:
			
		

> .... Oder weiß jemand wie man am günstigsten ohne Auto bis Arzbach kommt? .....



mit dem bike durch den wald ....    

ne, im ernst. suchst du eine mitfahrgelegenheit oder eine wegbeschreibung von XX nach arzbach?


----------



## MP29 (29. Mai 2006)

> mit dem bike durch den wald ....


 

das ist mir schon klar, aber bis ich bei den von euch gennanten Orten bin, habe ich schon ca. 30km drauf und dann noch bis Bad Ems zu fahren und wieder zurück, ist nicht zu späßig, aber nen Versuch wert  

Ich suche eher ne Tourenbeschreibung für den Oberwesterwald, mit ein paar Trails und einer Länge von ca. 30km. Obwohl, wenn ich mir das recht überlege, dann wäre es ganz gut sogar von Kölbingen (nähe Westerburg) aus nach Arzbach zu fahren und zurück ist ne schöne Strecke, und wenn man dazu noch eine Route über Wallmerod bekommt wäre das perfekt. Wir haben da nämlich diesen Radweg, der von Westerburg nach Wallmerod führt schön asphaltiert zum Einfahren .

Oder kannst du mir vielleicht eine gute Karte empfehlen, wo ich mir diese Roeuten selbst erstellen kann?


----------



## s-geronimo (30. Mai 2006)

für den pc gibt es da z.b. die TOP50.

da kannst du strecken einzeichnen und dir auch das höhenprofil anzeigen lassen.


----------



## MP29 (31. Mai 2006)

wo kann man diese kaufen bzw. was kosten die?


----------



## peter32 (31. Mai 2006)

Die TOP50 und die TOP25-Karten kannst Du beim Landesamt für Vermessung und Geoinformation (www.lvermgeo.rlp.de) im Online-Shop erwerben. Sehr empfehlenswert (aber auch teurer) ist auch das 1:25.000-Kartenwerk der Fa. MagicMaps (www.magicmaps.de).


----------

